# Three Arrows in Ottawa



## Dextra (Apr 8, 2003)

Fandom II on Laurier St W in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada has five of the POD copies of Three Arrows for the King, available for $15 CDN (which saves you money on shipping and exchange rates).  Just thought our local friends might like to know.  It'd be awesome if someone went in to the store and say that they saw this post- I bet it would encourage them to carry more ENP products.  Also, feel free to ask them to order in the ENPlayers Journal- we loaned them our copy to look at, but hope they'll actually order a few copies in.


----------



## CCamfield (Apr 9, 2003)

Do people find Fandom staff responsive?  I haven't, really.

But knowing Three Arrows is there gives me an extra reason to go there this week, so I can check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## Dextra (Apr 10, 2003)

Sometimes dealing with them is hard- it seems as though they're pretty shy.  But start talking with 'em about the latest miniature war game, or even gossiping about industry news, and they perk up.

Then again, I might get special attention cuz I'm a girl.

Hell, I've been shopping there for over twenty years, and we even mentioned them by name in Necromancer's Legacy because we like the shop so much!


----------



## Winterthorn (Apr 11, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> *Fandom II on Laurier St W in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada has five of the POD copies of Three Arrows for the King, available for $15 CDN (which saves you money on shipping and exchange rates).  Just thought our local friends might like to know.  It'd be awesome if someone went in to the store and say that they saw this post- I bet it would encourage them to carry more ENP products.  Also, feel free to ask them to order in the ENPlayers Journal- we loaned them our copy to look at, but hope they'll actually order a few copies in. *




Hey, I just bought a copy from there last Tuesday (April 8th)! Woo-Hoo! (Only 4 copies left then!)

I've been disecting the material and I really like it. One reason I picked up 3AftK is, when I play fighter I much prefer the sharp shooting, sniping, and similar ranged combat concepts. I really don't like wading into melee. Consequently archery is much more to my liking than sword swinging. In fact I've done archery in RL--so,  there ya go...

Btw: I am not a fan of PDF purchases. As a consumer and reader, I really appreciate the convenience, feel, and presentation of the hardcopy medium. So when I saw 3 Arrows for the King in HC I took the opportunity to snap up a copy!

Only one critique about the HC version: _why on earth is it in landscape format?_ That really threw me off when I first opened the cover! (Nonetheless the content is good! )

W, aka B,


----------



## Dextra (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Three Arrows in Ottawa*



			
				Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *Only one critique about the HC version: why on earth is it in landscape format? That really threw me off when I first opened the cover! (Nonetheless the content is good! )
> *




Give it a chance and let me know how it works for you.  Landscape format works great when reading on the screen, so the PDF was formatted in landscape, and we didn't switch it for the POD.  It was an experiment that we likely won't repeat, although I'll be interested to hear what people had to say about it.
Personally, I like it.  I'm glad you picked it up!  BTW, if the guys at Fandom are amenable, we hope to have them be our exclusive Ottawa source for E.N.Publishing PODs, and will bring in five copies of each of our releases.  You pay about the same price as you would for the POD, but don't have to pay shipping or duty.

BTW, did you know that the US doesn't have a duty on books, whereas we have to pay GST on imports?  SUXOR.


----------



## Kannik (Apr 13, 2003)

-g-  The Fandom II staff (if it's the same staff as those who were there 4 years ago -- though I imagine it was, since I think it was the owner ) are an interesting bunch, and will be quite happy to put forth their opinion if you let them.  Rather doggedly too } 

Good to hear that it's still in operation and  fun to hear some news from Ottawa, since I've moved away.  }

Insofar as 3AftK, I pdf-purchased a copy a while ago, and it wasn't too bad.  The only problem I have with PDF products is that it is quite difficult to tell if the product is any good before buying (and I hate feeling ripped off, even if its only 5 bucks or something).  [Which is something that really annoys me about the (F)LGSs here tend to shrink wrap their products once they've left the new shelf.  So that you can't see if the book is worth buying.  Thanks guys.  (so I end up not buying much].  

Hmm, I appear to be rambling... 

Kannik


----------



## CCamfield (Apr 19, 2003)

What would be cool, for PDF products, is a viewable sample of the document - like the sample pages for books on amazon.com.


----------



## HellHound (Apr 19, 2003)

Several of our products have free demo-spreads available @ RPGnow. And all new products do. Both Three Arrows and Deadly Games do, for example.


----------



## Kannik (Apr 22, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Several of our products have free demo-spreads available @ RPGnow. And all new products do. Both Three Arrows and Deadly Games do, for example. *




And I looked at them before buying.  } 

Trouble with online previews (in general, speaking about here) is that if one provides a few pages here and there from the book, it may not be enough to get an idea of what the book or the classes within et al may be like (say you provide the flavour text and the level chart for a class -- without knowing what the abilities listed in the level class are its hard to judge how good the flavour/balance/etc the class actually is), and conversely, if you give out a whole class it may remove the reason for the person buying the book altogether.   

The only thing I can think of that would closely resemble the in-store experience is using one of those plug-ins that in no-way allow you to save the image (isn't even stored in framebuffer memory) without a very large amount of work -- but even then there's the bonus of 'being at home'... if you want, there is pen and paper handy, and that's usually less conspicuous than being in-store with similar... 

Of course, as I said above, the LGSs here are shrink-wrapping their non-new books.  Which makes me more apt to buy a PDF, less investment should it turn out to be bad (or, at least, I read a tonne of reviews before buying).

Rambling some more, OT now about Ottawa game stores, since the LGSs I'm talking about aren't in Ottawa 

Kannik


----------

